# What is the best alternative to the Nikon 24-70mm 2.8?



## jwbryson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

It struck me yesterday as I shot with my D90 and 50 1.8 that I really need to get the 24-70mm 2.8 as my "everyday lens."  Since I am not planning to upgrade to FX any time soon, I really need fast glass and with the crop factor, to get wide enough I really need to go at least down to 24mm.  Otherwise, I really find myself struggling.  My widest lenses are the 35 1.8, 18-200 3.5/5.6, and the 18-55 3.5/5.6 kit lens.   Each has its own issues that have been discussed extensively in this forum.

I found several Sigma 24-70mm 2.8 used on KEH for under $400.  Seems like a pretty good price, but the reviews are hit or miss.  I know nothing of the Tamron equivalent....except that it's starting to get pricey too.

So, if one was in the market for a 24-70 or other sharp, fast lens, what would you recommend?


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2013)

I would recommend a well cared for, used  Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens.

The AF 24-85 mm f/2.8-4 also has a 1:2 macro capability from 35 mm to 85 mm.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 10, 2013)

KmH said:


> I would recommend a well cared for, used Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens.
> 
> The AF 24-85 mm f/2.8-4 also has a 1:2 macro capability from 35 mm to 85 mm.


Or the lens that replaced it the 24-85mm 3.5-4.5 VR


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 10, 2013)

I went with a 28-70mm f2.8 Nikon and my next lens will be a 10-24 or 12-24mm Nikon for wider shots. These will be my every day lenses for my D7100.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Or the lens that replaced it the 24-85mm 3.5-4.5 VR



Too slow.


----------



## Patrice (Jun 10, 2013)

One of the best mid range zooms for Nikon DX is the Nikkor 17-55 f/2.8 AFS DX.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

Stalking this thread ..I would love that lens but can't justify the price tag right now.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a tamron 28-75 f/2.8 and its been a fantastic lens. Also have tamron 17-50 f/2.8,also a great lens.  Did all my wedding shots with one of those two lenses.  I believe the one i posted was with the 17-50.


----------



## nickzou (Jun 10, 2013)

A random guy I met on a trip during February had a Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 VC. That thing is hella sharp. The vibration control works pretty well too. I'd say that's the best alternative.

What I want to know is if the old 35-70mm 2.8 holds up compared to its successors (optically).


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I have a tamron 28-75 f/2.8 and its been a fantastic lens.



This one?  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/284402-REG/Tamron_AF09NII_700_28_75mm_f_2_8_XR_Di.html


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

Flickr Search: tamron 28-75 portrait

that tamron isnt looking too shabby AT ALL!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 10, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> This one?  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/284402-REG/Tamron_AF09NII_700_28_75mm_f_2_8_XR_Di.html



Yup.  Had it for years.  Been an excellent lens.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 10, 2013)

My 35 -70 is sharp as a tack. Bokeh isn't the best and many copies ( including mine ) flare pretty easily. If you learn it's limitations, you should have no issues. 35 is plenty wide enough for me on fx.


----------



## MOREGONE (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread is just what I was thinking too!

I just got the D600 and had good coverage on my D90 with the 12-24 Tokina, 17-50 Tamron, 35mm, 50mm and 70-200.
Over the weekend I was shooting a wedding and was really limited only have a 70-200 zoom and the 50. Both great lenses but not very practical for my needs.

I would love to buy the Tamron 24-70 VC but thats not in the budget right now. I used to own the Tamron 28-75 but sold it for the 17-50 when I needed something wider. I am going to look around for the 24-85 2.8-4, that sounds like it could be a great lens.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tamron 17-50mm f2.8 is a great choice as that range is the crop sensor equivelant to a 24-70mm on full frame.


----------



## MiFleur (Jun 10, 2013)

I have the tamron 24-70 and find it very good on FX format, but I do not find it wide enough to use on my DX d 90. Of course it depends on what you shoot.  I would go with the 17-50 mm F2.8 from tamron as suggested by djacobox372


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 10, 2013)

Sold my 16-85 vr2   today, soon as the  money clears getting 24-85 3.5-4.5 VR 
Read several good reviews listed as one of the best lens for d600 on Nikon Rumors


----------

